
Ask HN: How does a newbie assess their value and negotiate a salary? - Fiveplus
Hello HN,<p>What are some things to keep in mind for an entry level fresh graduate while negotiating a salary at a company? Since they&#x27;re primarily new to the industry, they&#x27;re not backed by experience and are generally clueless about their value. Wisdom comes with age and experience so it&#x27;s only natural they learn with time. What are still some things you&#x27;d recommend to keep in mind?
======
saltcod
I would suggest there's a good chance you don't have a good picture of your
floor / ceiling. I'd ask around as much as humanly possible to find what these
numbers roughly are. It's much harder to move up in salary after you started
low. That, and PTO often seems firm, but is negotiable.

